# Good Luck!!



## Mike Gelsei (Mar 10, 2008)

We wish to send all our best to the UKBFF team travelling out to Columbus this week to compete in the 'Arnold'.

The team are:

Xyleese Richards

Sharon Madderson

Lee Williams

Nana Manu

Shaun Tavernier

Pat Warner

Alvin Small

Wayne Robinson

We hope everything goes well for you all and we have some more British Pro's by the time you come back!!

All the very best,

Mike and Leica Gelsei.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

cant wait to see how they get on,good luck guys n gals


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

yeah good luck, should be quite the experience


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

i saw shaun t last week and as usual he was looking huuuuge. good luck


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

good luck guys and gals


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

all the best guys


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes good luck to all that are going and well done to the UKBFF for taking this many to the Arnold maybe the federation is not all that bad after all.... 

I saw Sean 2 weeks ago and he looked ready to roll...i have heard from Harold that Alvin is also bang on....


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Good Luck!


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

sharon looks awesome, seen her last week.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

good luk


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

I heard on the grapevine that Xyleese 'Zee' Richards will not be competing. :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

Dan said:


> sharon looks awesome, seen her last week.


I've just seen some current photo's of her and she looks bloody amazing, where's her gym Dan ?

http://forums.musculardevelopment.com/showthread.php?p=1902075


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

I Have been taking a peak at Sharon she is looking very good....

I wish her all the best and she kicks some Yank ar$e!!


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

southernboy said:


> i dont know him. that is the talk round ere in southampton tho.


Well that is funny isn't it?????.....you posting stuff about her hubby being bisexual and you don't know him....... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Hello Martin coming to see what is being posted on the rumour mill????


----------



## steveg (Nov 24, 2006)

Good luck to all the guys and girls, give em hell! Its great to see a team from the UK at this years Arnolds!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

southernboy i have deleted your posts if you don't know him then don't slag him off on an open board


----------



## Wednesday100 (Sep 17, 2007)

Sharon Madderson presumably at weigh-in (unless someone almost identical)


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Sharon looks amazing she has really kept her femininity as well


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

Goodluck to all. Met up with Pat the other day and he was looking great!!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Wednesday100 said:


> Sharon Madderson presumably at weigh-in (unless someone almost identical)


Stunning!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigHifbbPro (Apr 27, 2009)

southernboy said:


> theyre not rumours, they are true. i was told by a good source which i cant divulge. i cant go into it, but xyleeses x is gay.


 :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:

And what does this have to do with the performance and well wishes of the Arnold Amateur athletes who are representing the UK?

Get a friggin life.....this is a bodybuilding board not Eastenders!!!!! :cursing:

*BIG H*


----------



## tinkerbabe (Feb 15, 2010)

southernboy said:


> theyre not rumours, they are true. i was told by a good source which i cant divulge. i cant go into it, but xyleeses x is gay.


what the hell has the above got to do with body building?

And someones personal life has nothing to do wuth anyone else?

i wish them all good luck ..she looks fabulous (from my newbie point of view)


----------



## tinkerbabe (Feb 15, 2010)

southernboy said:


> if you read back, you will see that someone said bout xyleese might not be competing. i also heard the same. also heard that she had a tough year with splitting from her x. i just shed light on the reason why. ok!


Look no offense..but im on this site because ive just started (only on my third week of training) to learn about BODYBUILDING.....gossip proven or otherwise about some poor woman i dont even know is in bad taste......it none of your business or mine or the forums as too somebodys problems unless they choose to come on themselves.

and in my experience people who gossip only make others lives harder for no reason other than you need to get a life!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Shall we resume the original intention of the thread????? 

Full competitor list can be found here -

http://www.arnoldclassicamateurbodybuilding.com/competitors.html

And for those of you prefering to gossip and spread irrelavant tittle tattle I suggest -

http://www.closeronline.co.uk/home.aspx


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

good luck guys and gals!


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Gumball said:


> Goodluck to all. Met up with Pat the other day and he was looking great!!


wooooooww, this guy looks awesome..


----------



## BigHifbbPro (Apr 27, 2009)

I see a Graeme Bennett listed in the lightheavyweights? Representing Australia.....would that be our Graeme that emmigrated there a few years ago???

*BIG H*


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

BigHifbbPro said:


> I see a Graeme Bennett listed in the lightheavyweights? Representing Australia.....would that be our Graeme that emmigrated there a few years ago???
> 
> *BIG H*


i would imagine so. god thats a blast from the plast!!!


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

good luck all


----------



## Wednesday100 (Sep 17, 2007)

Amateur BB Men and Women's pics are going up on the Muscular Development site here http://www.musculardevelopment.com/browse/index.php?mode=contest&eventcode=1375

If link works, amateur women's heavyweight prejudging, Sharon in black next to Katerina Kyptova in turquoise who won Figure 2 at the 2009 NABBA Worlds last year and Maria Rita-Bello in the sparkly royal blue who won the amateur Arnold heavyweight class last year.


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks for posting the link Wednesday100........


----------



## Yankie (Mar 5, 2010)

The Brits done very well at the Arnold amatuers today, I think three made top five, but your man shawn joseph is pick of the bunch aswel as two heavy weights to take the class and the overall.

Being British myself but living here for a number of years, I felt very proud. Well done guys.

The show was very well run, so we are all looking forward to the finals.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

southernboy said:


> theyre not rumours, they are true. i was told by a good source which i cant divulge. i cant go into it, but xyleeses x is gay.





southernboy said:


> was to do with a quote earlier that xyleese richards may not be competing.


it has nothing to do with anything......and as i said before unless you have proof and word of mouth is not proof then please do not make a post about it...



Yankie said:


> The Brits done very well at the Arnold amatuers today, I think three made top five, but your man shawn joseph is pick of the bunch aswel as two heavy weights to take the class and the overall.
> 
> Being British myself but living here for a number of years, I felt very proud. Well done guys.
> 
> The show was very well run, so we are all looking forward to the finals.


thanks for the post mate are you at the Arnold??


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

How did sharon madderson do??


----------



## roy (Feb 8, 2009)

top five means a pro card does nt it?????????


----------



## Iron19 (Jan 18, 2008)

Shaun Tavernier has written on his facebook status: '202s here I come. New IFBB PRO inda house! '


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

as far as i know, sharon, nana and shaun all made top 5 so regardless of where their final placings are tommorow they may now apply for their pro card!

not sure about anyone else???


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

that is great brilliant news for the uk


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

awesome news congrats to them all.

Those ladies above look very very impressive


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

leeb said:


> as far as i know, sharon, nana and shaun all made top 5 so regardless of where their final placings are tommorow they may now apply for their pro card!
> 
> not sure about anyone else???


yeah mate just seen Grahams staus on facebook about Sharon making the finals :thumb:


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

anyone have any photos of other classes our guys are competing in?


----------



## steveg (Nov 24, 2006)

bodybuilding.com has photos of the comparisons from the amateurs. All our guys looked great.


----------

